# net.eth0 cannot start until boot runlevel finished [solved]

## tane_stelzer

HI there i seem to get an error about net.eth0 can' start runlevel before boot has finished or sth like. That I did a emerge -avuD world yesterday and thats when it happened. My net.eth0 still works ok, but i dont like the idea of the error anybody having a similar problem?

Tane

----------

## erik258

if you post the error lines maybe we can help you   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tane_stelzer

I dont know how to get the error message  :Embarassed:  .

each me sth new and tell me plz...

Tane

----------

## Dikkiedik

I've just reinstalled my pc because I'm testing a bit with software raid, and when I boot now, I get the following:

```

Setting terminal encoding to ASCII . . .

Setting user font . . .

Setting DNS domainname to HOME . . .

net.eth0: cannot start until the runlevel boot has completed

```

and after that, after coldplug has finished running. net.eth0 just starts fine..

How can I get rid of this message? I've tried removing and reinserting it in the rc-update list, but didn't work.

----------

## erik258

try looking for the error message in the output of the dmesg command.  If you can find it there, post it here at the forum and I can try to help you.  I am guardedly optimistic that  this will be an easy problem to solve.

----------

## erik258

my guess is that when you did an rc-update add net.eth0 command, it ended up being added to boot.  It probably should have been added to the default runlevel instead, in that i is likely goign to require some part of the boot runlevel to complete before being initialized... capiche?

----------

## tane_stelzer

nope it aint in dmesg, and its not a hardware problem my ethernet card works fine. Sth loads in the boot runlevel which tell net.eth0 to be loaded. But net.eth0 cant be loaded in boot runlevel. I dont know what the problem is. I asked on irc but the adive didnt work out. here is my rc-update show

```

 alsasound |              default

            bootmisc |         boot

             checkfs |         boot

           checkroot |         boot

               clock |         boot

         consolefont |         boot

            cpufreqd | battery      default

                dbus |              default

          domainname |              default

              esound |              default

                hald |              default

            hostname |         boot

             keymaps |         boot

               local |              default nonetwork

          localmount |         boot

             modules |         boot

            net.eth0 |              default

              net.lo |         boot

            netmount |              default

           rmnologin |         boot

           syslog-ng | battery      default

             urandom |         boot

              vsftpd |              default

                 xdm | battery      default
```

Well i hope you are right that this will be an easy problem to solve.

Thanks 

Tane

----------

## tane_stelzer

Hi there i have the same problem, here is my thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475359.html

Haven't solved it yet but hope we can soon

Tane

----------

## lxg

Dikkiedik, what's the output of the following commands?

```
rc-status boot

rc-status default
```

edit: tane_stelzer: Yours would be appreciated, too.  :Wink: 

----------

## tane_stelzer

ok here it goes

rc-status boot

```
Runlevel: boot

 urandom                                                                                                                                                         [ started ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                                          [ started ]

 keymaps                                                                                                                                                         [ started ]

 hostname                                                                                                                                                        [ started ]

 checkfs                                                                                                                                                         [ started ]

 clock                                                                                                                                                           [ started ]

 rmnologin                                                                                                                                                       [ started ]

 checkroot                                                                                                                                                       [ started ]

 consolefont                                                                                                                                                     [ started ]

 localmount                                                                                                                                                      [ started ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                                                                        [ started ]

 modules       
```

and rc-status default

```
Runlevel: default

 netmount                                                                                                                                                        [ started ]

 local                                                                                                                                                           [ started ]

 domainname                                                                                                                                                      [ started ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                        [ started ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                       [ started ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                                             [ started ]

 acpid                                                                                                                                                           [ started ]

 cpufreqd                                                                                                                                                        [ started ]

 vsftpd                                                                                                                                                          [ started ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                                            [ started ]

 hald                                                                                                                                                            [ started ]

 esound                                                                                                                                                          [ started ]

 alsasound                                                                                                                                                       [ started ]

```

Everything has been started ok???

Tane

----------

## curtis119

I merged two threads and changed the title to something more descriptive.

The newest base-layout init scripts can now start devices automagically even if there is no config for them. I "suspect" that this is the problem. Look for a "service initiated" line (or something similiar) from the init scripts output. Either way this is just an informational warning and not an actual error since the card does get configured and started correctly.

----------

## tane_stelzer

Thanks for merging. Well now where u mention it i dot get service initiated at boot for eth0,eth1. But how can i stop baselayout from doing so?

Tane

----------

## tane_stelzer

OK now i made a search for baselayout and i found this thread. I basically says to set RC_COLDPLUG="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

will jsut test it and report back.

Hope that helps

Tane

EDIT: Ok that did the job but my internet seems to be a bit slower since i set it to no. Can that somehow be related?

tane

----------

## erik258

Its probably coincidental

----------

## dariohy

Look... setting RC_COLDPLUG="no" will prevent the "net.eth0: cannot bla before root runlevel bla" message to show... nevertheless it's not a real solution...

I've seen some days ago, init suprised me by having the interfaces starting smoothly, and even if there where no wireless network in range or if there wasn't a net cable connected, an error message wouldn't appear.

Now, the real point here is: how to ensure the rc script to take up the interfaces once the boot runlevel completes and not before that?

Here is another tip... If you are a laptop user, and you shift between wireless and cable, you might want to set the rc file's flag: RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no", that way, it makes shure that only one interface (besides net.lo) gets up. Try setting it to "yes" if you are using more than two interfaces, like, let's say: double homing. (or homming... pardon the orthograph...)

Any suggestions?

----------

## Dikkiedik

I'm using 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 now and it seems to be solved. Maybe it's a gentoo-r7 thing.. I suggest upgrading to the new kernel version.

----------

## ReDirEct__

I've update to the new kernel but i get this errors yet... have you activated some kind of option in the kernel config to solve the problem?

----------

## 89c51

i have the same problem with 2.6.16-gentoo-r9

----------

## Rikai

Is RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP set to yes in /etc/conf.d/rc? I noticed I had this same problem when I was playing around with that.

----------

## Dikkiedik

I don't know but when I looked this morning it was back. Weird.

----------

## playahater

i have this problem too .. i haven`t payed attention to it too much cuz everything is working just fine, but since i saw this thread, i thought to post reply  :Smile: .

My rc-update shows internet related scripts all in default runlevel .. none in boot .. but still i have the error message uppon the boot .. and yet, everything works fine

Cheers

----------

## Sachankara

The following worked for me: /etc/conf.d/rc 

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

----------

## HTS

Hey, just solved that issue by disabling coldplug and I found this thread.

However, I was wondering, my system works perfectly with RC_COLDPLUG="no"

So, is coldplug really useful? I thought it was deprecated or sth...

----------

## UberLord

RC_COLDPLUG refers to the coldplugging action.

udev and coldplug packages can both do coldplug

The coldplug package is depreciated.

HTH

----------

## HTS

Ah! So this clairifies everything  :Wink:  Let udev do the coldplug coz it does it better than coldplug itself  :Very Happy: 

Cheers then!

HTS

----------

## massimo

I noticed when setting RC_COLDPLUG="no" that nearly every second boot the system hangs when it tries to start cups. At this point my USB keyboard and mouse didn't react on my input, so I wasn't really able to trace this. I re-set it to RC_COLDPLUG="yes" and now the system boots without any problem despite the  message I wanted to get rid of in the first place.

----------

## lmcogs

I would like to get this thread changed to unsolved and some gentoo expert tell us what to do, what setting to use, what packages to use etc because it is totally confusing.  My system is doing the same thing for the past week and it's driving me nuts, eth0 up, next time eth1 up, cups downs etc etc.  I am actually thinking of reinstalling gentoo again.

----------

## lmcogs

Hi 

After searching more I found this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3479386.html  and would you believe it this is what caused all my problems.  Emerging baselayout broke some vital links which I restored manually and I am up and running again.  And yes I do update the system after emerging world.

Also I have udev096-r1 installed, no coldplug, hotplug-20040923-r2. My rc-update -s gives

rc-update -s

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

               cupsd | boot

                dbus |      default

                famd |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

No hotplug, no coldplug, no net.eth0,net.eth1, net.lan

And yes I do update the system after emerging world.  Guess I better make a backup.

----------

## pjv

Would someone rename the topic to yet unsolved? Another vote for a dev to come and tell us what to do.

If I put RC_COLDPLUG="no" and remove coldplug from the init via rc-update then my wholke usb system won't work. I hardly can believe this is the right way, rather then some quick fix.

Help please!

----------

## UberLord

 *pjv wrote:*   

> Would someone rename the topic to yet unsolved? Another vote for a dev to come and tell us what to do

 

The specific fix for this issue is to install baselayout-1.12 - which is now stable. That allows you to start net.xxx scripts in the boot runlevel again.

----------

## pjv

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *pjv wrote:*   Would someone rename the topic to yet unsolved? Another vote for a dev to come and tell us what to do 
> 
> The specific fix for this issue is to install baselayout-1.12 - which is now stable. That allows you to start net.xxx scripts in the boot runlevel again.

 

Hmm, the error message is gone now, but I'm sorry to say actually things have gotten worse for me. Maybe this is off topic and specifically for my setup, but here goes: At the end of the emerge baselayout my computer crashed (stalled). On next boot I got lot's of new error messages (probably related to the bold text in UberLord's automatic signature, since I didn't get the chance to etc-update). Hundreds of modprobe.conf errors, but also some other loose things.

What appeared to have happened is this: Running modules-update force, as one would do, seems to hang my system because it spawns a near-infinite number of generate-modprobe.conf processes. A modules-update is also scheduled to run at the end of the emerge baselayout. Besides this is the first time I come across modprobe.conf (did it recently change from modules.conf?). I've been able to remove most errors by removing trivial problems in modules.conf/modprobe.conf by hand. Some still remain: svc stuff (due to the new /etc/conf.d/rc ?), ... Other stuff has broken too (xcdroast, and a folder on a FAT32 partition that persistently makes my nautilus crash) but I can't be sure it has anything to do with this (I don't think so in fact). But still I can't do a modules-update, which seems problematic for future emerges.

Any idea what I did wrong? It might be my own fault, since I doubt a bug this obvious would make it into a stable sys package. To what package does modules-update belong?

Thx

----------

## pjv

I've solved my problems. Apparantly I hadn't used modules-update in a while. In the mean time (I have been doing this for quite some time) I had made backups for the files in /etc/modules.d/ in the same directory. Modules-update goes over and tries to incorporate all these files, which explains the spawning and the rubbish in bootup. I still don't understand why my system couldn't handle all those files (it weren't SO many).  Anyways, you're not supposed to add files there.

I also cleaned up the rubbish in the official files in /etc/modules.d. I wonder where it keeps coming from. I'm now pretty sure I have been through this before and have faced similar problems before (only then I had quicker resolved them), I just couldn't remember this time.

The splash fadein seems another issue, as well as the svc thing. The nsc-rcc thing is related and cleaned up along with the rubbish.

I'm still working on the other stuff.

Sorry for the noise but maybe this can be helpful to other people with a failing memory  :Wink: 

----------

